# 1/2" vs 1/4" drip line vs 1/2 Poly with Emitters



## Splais (Feb 22, 2013)

I have an area with 27 plants and requires about 80 feet of line. These are landscape plants. This is in Florida, with very sandy soil.

Right now I have a drip system hooked up on a timer running 3 hrs every other day. Right now I'm using that brown 1/4" drip line that already has the drip holes in it every 12". I don't think this long run and all those drip holes in the 1/4" tubing is cutting it

Question, for a landscaper out there that knows: Would the 1/2" drip line work better; or would I be better off going with 1/2" poly and 27 individual emitters; or am I full of it and what I got will work just fine? thanks


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

I'm not a landscaper but have several hundred feet of 1/2 drip line in my yard. What matters is the gallons per hour (GPH) that each emitter puts out. 1/4 is probably around .5 GPH and 1/2 can be as low as .5 GPH up to 1 GPH depending upon the manufacturer.

With sandy soil you are better off watering slowly like you are doing so it doesn't just flow away from the plants. You may just need to water longer to get more water to the plants.


----------



## Splais (Feb 22, 2013)

One of my other concerns is the fact that these little holes in the line seem awfully prone to plugging up. Anybody know if I'm correct about that?


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

Can you post a photo of the line you are using? I have mine buried and have not had a clogging problem.


----------



## Splais (Feb 22, 2013)

here ya


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

That tubing is fine. 

Switching to individual emitters will save you about 80 gallons assuming .5 GPH at 3 hours and your watering will be more precise. 

You have to weigh the cost of water vs new tubing and emitters.


----------

